# My Beretta PX4 9x21



## lele (Jul 19, 2012)

:watching:


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

That is an great looking gun


----------



## high pockets (Apr 25, 2011)

My PX4 Compact


----------



## TRANE (Sep 10, 2013)

I cant wait. I got my gun permit waiting for that. Then its px4 compact here i come. Awesome lookijg firearms fellas. Hope


----------

